# bratz bikes



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

i know, but my boy bough this brand new bratz bike off this guy for 20 bux i wanna see what we can do to it.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

just lowriding i know you got one post it :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

***** please


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea post as many as you can get if you want to it look's good


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i'll just post more pics of the same thing :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

go for it, that blue frame and purple is the same frame just defferent color right? you switch colors and designs like crazy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

before


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

nm i see the break cables lol :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 3 2005, 04:33 PM
> *go for it, that blue frame and purple is the same frame just defferent color right? you switch colors and designs like crazy
> [snapback]3357900[/snapback]​*


yeah same bike. it's been 4 diff. colours :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:33 PM
> *before
> [snapback]3357901[/snapback]​*


damn :0 that is the same bike purple pedals are the same too :0 this is gonna be fun :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 3 2005, 04:36 PM
> *damn  :0 that is the same bike purple pedals are the same too :0 this is gonna be fun :biggrin:
> [snapback]3357907[/snapback]​*


i still have the purple pedals hahaa


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now, we're waiting on parts so it's not fully assembled


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:38 PM
> *now, we're waiting on parts so it's not fully assembled
> [snapback]3357910[/snapback]​*


rich mofugga


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 3 2005, 04:36 PM
> *i still have the purple pedals hahaa
> [snapback]3357908[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

the bratz bikes have BADASS whitewalls


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:38 PM
> *now, we're waiting on parts so it's not fully assembled
> [snapback]3357910[/snapback]​*


now that im checking these bratz bikes out they are not bad just change the color and ad some new part's hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 3 2005, 04:41 PM
> *now that im checking these bratz bikes out they are not bad just change the color and ad some new part's hell yea :biggrin:
> [snapback]3357916[/snapback]​*


nobody will know the difference really?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that pic reminds me, i got a pinstriping brush yesterday and pinstriped my bike


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:42 PM
> *that pic reminds me, i got a pinstriping brush yesterday and pinstriped my bike
> [snapback]3357918[/snapback]​*


well post pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 3 2005, 05:38 PM
> *rich mofugga
> [snapback]3357912[/snapback]​*


he's paying for the parts himself, i just bought him the bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 3 2005, 04:42 PM
> *nobody will know the difference really?
> [snapback]3357917[/snapback]​*


yep can't even tell after working on them im gonna chill at my boyz crib later this is gonna be fun :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:44 PM
> *he's paying for the parts himself, i just bought him the bike
> [snapback]3357921[/snapback]​*


how much do they go for?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 3 2005, 05:42 PM
> *well post pics
> [snapback]3357919[/snapback]​*


here's one, what, did you expect me to stripe my green bike, hell no


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i bought the bike for $108 plus tax


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:48 PM
> *here's one, what, did you expect me to stripe my green bike, hell no
> [snapback]3357929[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:49 PM
> *i bought the bike for $108 plus tax
> [snapback]3357931[/snapback]​*


ok cool that's not bad


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the whole bike, i picked the white seat, i though it would go good with white grips


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

oh yea i asked my boy to sell it to me for 50 he said no and my other boy said 100 nope not selling it so we are gonna make it a club bike out here so it's gonna be all of our's so it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:53 PM
> *the whole bike, i picked the white seat, i though it would go good with white grips
> [snapback]3357940[/snapback]​*


damn that look's good i can't wait till we start working on it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

then i got down on this


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

finished, not bad for 1st day with brush huh?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:58 PM
> *finished, not bad for 1st day with brush huh?
> [snapback]3357952[/snapback]​*


damn that look's good :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

that's it i can't take this no more im going to my boyz crib just got off the phone with him we are gonna see what we can do right now with it, i'll be back on later tonight keep them coming. :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

post pics boy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

you liying that was the first day you used the brush dam thats tight you good at it 
were did you buy the brush at ????????? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 3 2005, 04:58 PM
> *finished, not bad for 1st day with brush huh?
> [snapback]3357952[/snapback]​*


what pic did you copy from


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i didn't copy any pic, the hard part for me is coming up with pinstriping ideas, i just got the brush yesterday seriously, i got it on ebay


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how mush for the brush


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

about $9 including shipping


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

kool its cheap :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

mines not a bratz bike but its the exact same frame



sorry about the picture size guys


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 3 2005, 04:38 PM
> *rich mofugga
> [snapback]3357912[/snapback]​*


mofugga with a job


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea :biggrin: me and my boyz are gonna hook this mofo up


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

what happen to the pics you posted noe my boy is coming over today i wanted to show him


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LOWRIDERTRIKE81 Noe posted the bike in his web site of his club Magic Valley Bc
if you are looking for the brown bratz bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 19 2005, 10:54 AM
> *LOWRIDERTRIKE81 Noe posted the bike in his web site of his club Magic Valley Bc
> if you are looking for the brown bratz bike
> [snapback]3436754[/snapback]​*


ok coo thanks i forgot lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool your welcome :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

shit they sell them at kmart.like $150 somthing .i might get me one


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

one with my buddy joe STATES bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adx_lolo_@Jul 20 2005, 11:11 AM
> *heres mine
> [snapback]3443097[/snapback]​*


I like :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 what you gonna do to it?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 20 2005, 03:37 PM
> *:0 what you gonna do to it?
> [snapback]3443484[/snapback]​*


paint it :dunno:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 20 2005, 12:37 PM
> *:0 what you gonna do to it?
> [snapback]3443484[/snapback]​*


finish my shitty ''bondo''


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

fucking hate this shit :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

damn, me and my boy are gonna do that to his frame,  hope it comes out right


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i hate sanding and shit, i'm rubbish at it


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

hey fellas im down in Australia
and i just purchased a bratz bike to get me started  planning to strip the paint n respray it etc etc

anyway
i was trying to assemble it and the front forks wont go on the axle.. 
the banana shape bar is going on fine
but the straight support? bar seems to be too short!!(bylike 1/2 inch if that(about 1/2 the axel bolt width))

anybody else have that problem? or know how to do it?

or is there just a special trick that isnt explained in the assembly booklet?

thanks guys


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

phew
took the bratz bike back to kmart and they gave me refund as they had none left so went to target and they had 2 left.. so grabbed one and took it home.. it bolted together in like 2 seconds!! the forks on the otehr bike were obviously 2 short.. factory defect i think..

ripped off all the stickers and stuff.. so now its purple and chrome..
gonna need to retrim the seat and respray it ... and gotta get me some wheels with more spokes!!
all in good time..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here in the state they come fully assembled


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

they are semi assembled here..

u need to attach front wheel.. mudguard..handle bars..and seat and sissy bar.. and pedals

other than that its all assembled(crank .. forks.. etc)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what the ??????????

did it come in a box or something?


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah man 
it comes in a long rectangular box.. about 5" wide.. and as long as the bike is without the front wheel on..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's how my brother got his bike from aztlanbicycles.com

good luck then brother


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

cheers man
already got some plans for twisted bits n pieces and obviously the 144 spoke wheels? but $$$ is the big problem.. lowrider bike stuff over here is very $$ coz it isnt as common as over there i dont think..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i hear you man, i got a bratz bike for my brother in law and he's already spent about $225 worth on parts


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

just lowriding

those are some fat white walls you got on the blue bike, where did you get those?


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Heres my daughters, this was after one afternoons work. Going to get a trike kit for it soon.


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Jul 26 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Heres my daughters, this was after one afternoons work. Going to get a trike kit for it soon.
> 
> 
> ...


that was orig. a bratz? i might buy two if i get the car insurance money


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

here is mine its the exact same frame as the bratz bike and my sisters is the purple one, again same frame and the one in the middle is just 1 from the 70's


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

mine is street-stylin frame which is exactly the same as the bratz
heres some before after pics
[attachmentid=225429]
[attachmentid=225428]


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

is that white velour?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

yea, came with the bike!


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i can find them over here could you buy them of the net ????????????????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey eric, just go to any walmart, they cost like $108


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

my homies bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

didn't you go to a picnic or something today, where's the pics? :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2005, 06:52 PM
> *didn't you go to a picnic or something today, where's the pics? :angry:
> [snapback]3512149[/snapback]​*


yea the pics are in post your rides just 4 fun cc picnic i had a good time sun burned though lol :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll check it out later, any bikes?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yea only like 5 though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

still haven't checked it out, soon i will


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

Did your boy have any problems with taking off the star stickers, mine has imprints from them in my fenders, also when i coast the rear wheel makes a loud 
noise but ima get some 144s.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, got some new fenders though, don't know about the loud noise


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i got a brats bike and i use acetone to take the sticker print off and you cant tell it had stickers


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Jul 30 2005, 07:44 PM
> *Did your boy have any problems with taking off the star stickers, mine has imprints from them in my fenders, also when i coast the rear wheel makes a loud
> noise but ima get some 144s.
> [snapback]3512323[/snapback]​*


everything you just said happens to his :0 it get's loud when you brake and the stars did leave imprints like you can see them on a angle he used lighter fluid idk i guess that's all he had he is gonna hook it up big time so it don't matter


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 30 2005, 08:48 PM
> *everything you just said happens to his :0 it get's loud when you brake and the stars did leave imprints like you can see them on a angle he used lighter fluid idk i guess that's all he had he is gonna hook it up big time so it don't matter
> [snapback]3512678[/snapback]​*


better take em apart and grease em those bitches are grinding metal use laquer or goo gone for the imprints


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 30 2005, 08:49 PM
> *better take em apart and grease em those bitches are grinding metal use laquer or goo gone for the imprints
> [snapback]3512688[/snapback]​*


coo thanks homie


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

the loud noise is coming from the coaster brake, mine does it to. and my friend has brats wheels on the black and orange bike, id say the easiest way to solve it, some new 72 spokes, or 144 whatever floats your boat


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

its like the stars were stamped in because the shape of the stars are stamped in the fenders


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 2 2005, 11:16 PM
> *its like the stars were stamped in because the shape of the stars are stamped in the fenders
> [snapback]3532064[/snapback]​*


Maybe you had Mr Incredible putting your stickers on and he pressed to hard :biggrin: J/K

We got some great stuff here in Oz called Eucalyptus oil, cleans off all that sticky shit in no time, can also be used to clear blocked noses :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bro in law just got some new fenders, that stuff wouldn't come off


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

the shape is "engraved" in the metal.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 3 2005, 10:53 PM
> *the shape is "engraved" in the metal.
> [snapback]3538931[/snapback]​*


Damm you guys must have different bratz bikes to the ones here. Just added a new seat, sissy bar and grips to my daughters bike today


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

sup bev..
good to see another person "hottin up" a bratz bike locally!!
theres are a bit different to ours ive noticed..
there guards are different(mine has 1 metal support and a bracket onto the brake)


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

haha thanks, yeah thats with only a few gold parts and a bit of time to paint the rims


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

look's bad azz :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:

most recent pics


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 sweet


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Damn, wish my bike looked as good at those


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

painted my fenders with the same paint i used on my wheels


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks real good alx, see how little gold accents change the whole look


----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

yeah, actualy your bike inspired me to add the bits of gold and i am real happy with it. i just started on my custom frame to replace that one with. thinkin about making it kinda like the green one judas made ony keep it purple


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adx_lolo_@Aug 15 2005, 02:17 PM~3627446
> *yeah, actualy your bike inspired me to add the bits of gold and i am real happy with it. i just started on my custom frame to replace that one with. thinkin about making it kinda like the green one judas made ony keep it purple
> *


ah thanks man. that bike has inspired a few here and that makes me feel good. :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## adx_lolo (Feb 4, 2005)

cheap mufuckas, haha put some time into a bike before you show it.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adx_lolo_@Aug 15 2005, 12:57 PM~3627320
> *painted my fenders with the same paint i used on my wheels
> *


Nice


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

wow a bratz bike and bratz display


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

TT MUTHAFUKIN T


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 25 2005, 02:00 PM~3881666
> *TT MUTHAFUKIN T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

NEW MUTHAFUCKIN PAGE


----------

